# Anyone have a 53cm Immortal?



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone have a 53cm Immortal. I'd like to hear your height, bike inseam, and how you like the the fit. Trying to figure out if the 53 will work for me.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

5'8", 30" bike inseam, fits very well with 100mm stem in up position.


----------



## dkchips (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a 53cm Immortal Team - I'm 5'8 - 160Lbs - 30" inseam - 

Very comfortable - the right size - 51cm would have been too small

Also have a 54cm Specialized Venge UI2 
And Serotta Fierte 53.5cm 

Hope that helps


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys thanks. I ended up getting the 53 immortal ice. I'm about 5'9" with 31.75" inseam. I think if they made one in a 54" it would have been perfect. The 56" would have been too big. The 53 is just a tad small because of the aggressive short head tube but workable. I needed to get a much longer stem and flip it. It feels great now but I do have a little foot/tire overlap. Now I just need to figure out which size I need for the Fantom Cross 54" or 56".


----------

